
Creative work by ANTIVJ gets ripped off in new Microsoft Xbox launch - glitcher
https://cdm.link/2019/12/xbox-antivj-ripoff/
======
asdasdasdasdwd
The light crossing a landscape and plants growing as it goes seems inspired by
the PS2 video game Ookami.

